# Source of Jonathan Edwards quote



## Moonnerd (Jul 3, 2017)

A friend is writing a paper for a seminary class, and wants to use the popular Edwards quote "You contribute nothing to your salvation except the sin that made it necessary." Did he actually say that, and if so, does anyone know where it came from?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 3, 2017)

The works of Jonathan Edwards Online (available here) did not yield anything. I tried a fairly large number of variations in the search parameters, and came up blank. All the online versions of it do not cite the source, either.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 3, 2017)

I might add that it does not sound like something Edwards would say, right off, at least not without serious qualification. If salvation is defined as conversion, it is correct. If salvation is defined as the entirety of the Christian life, it is incorrect (both definitions of salvation are found in Scripture). We do contribute effort to sanctification, even if that is a grace-empowered, consequent contribution rather than an antecedent causative contribution.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jul 3, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> We do contribute effort to sanctification



A personal aside.
For me, it has been nearly a life and death struggle for forty-five years. And sometimes I feel like I'm not winning.
God gave the promised land to the Israelites as a "gift," (Numbers 15:2) but many died trying to possess the "promise," and they never completely took it. Did they?


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 3, 2017)

That quote is, at least originally, from Phillip Melanchton. "The only thing you contribute to your salvation is the sin that makes it necessary." I've read a great deal of Edwards, both published and unpublished, and I can't remember him using that quote. Doesn't mean he didn't, but I've not seen it.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 3, 2017)

Plus, I would hesitate to accept a quote without understanding its context, especially in an academic setting. Rev. Edwards engaged a precise line of reasoning and expected his listeners to grasp the exegesis of the secondary texts he quotes.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 4, 2017)

Apparently it is contained somewhere within the works in this book. https://www.monergism.com/jonathan-edwards-selected-shorter-writings


----------

